# netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started

## moment92

I get "WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started" at my bootscreen. I actually do not use eth0, because I have wireless connection, so eth0 is configured to use ifplugd. It works correctly, I have tested it. I just don't understand what this warning means and how to get rid of it.

Any suggestions?Last edited by moment92 on Mon Jul 12, 2010 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## richard.scott

it means that "netmount" is in your default run level, and once you plug a cable into the eth0 socket, it will be started.

to remove it, try this:

```
# rc-update del netmount default
```

This will remove it from being started at at all.

Rich

----------

## moment92

Thanks, problem solved!

----------

